# internal hemorrhoidectomy x 2



## bwerner

This man had two internal hemorrhoids excised. What CPT code do I use?
Do you have to have internal and external to use 46255. And what constitutes in this section, complex? This man has tried banding which didn't work so he continued to have pain/bloody stools etc. Does that constitute complex or is it how deep they go? 

Not sure why they don't have a code for just internal like they do for external.


----------



## drpremraja

Have you seen CPT 46221 which can also be coded for excision of internal hemorrhoids.

You can find some coding tips from the below link.

http://www.codinginstitute.com/arti..._pain_out_of_hemorrhoid_procedure_claims.html


----------



## bwerner

46221 is removal by simple ligature. He was in the OR for excision because the 46221 didn't work. I will look at the website you sent me. Thanks


----------



## Leanne

drpremraja said:


> Have you seen CPT 46221 which can also be coded for excision of internal hemorrhoids.
> 
> You can find some coding tips from the below link.
> 
> http://www.codinginstitute.com/arti..._pain_out_of_hemorrhoid_procedure_claims.html



That's a very informative website, I code for all that stuff and this site helps!


----------



## CoderinJax

*CPT 46934 (deleted code)*

In the 2008 Professional Edition CPT book, code 46934 stated : "Destruction of hemorrhoids; any method; internal".

Here's the question:
The physician removed 3 hemorrhoids using microcurrent electrolysis (Not IRC). Does he get the code 1x or all 3x? I cannot find anything definitive, only bits and pieces from different sites offering their opinions. I read the Coding Institute document that was attached from an earlier question, but that is just someone's opinion. Anything have anything in hard evidence from the AMA regarding how many times on one Service Date this code can be billed?
I say Doc only gets it once, but Doc says he gets it all 3x. Who's correct?


----------

